# A little one



## Tclem (Mar 21, 2016)

has my cousin cut out some blades for me on his water jet at work ( they are training him to take over that machine) he cut me out a couple but didn't input the measurements correctly so he brought me two of these. Figured i just had to work with it so j made this and I actually like it. 
7" OAL 
3.5" blade. 
1084 
Stabilized dyed green/yellow buckeye burl
Using the hardness files and it put it between 58-60
Hand sanded blade to 800 grit so it wouldn't get to shiny. 
Was going to put more coats of tru oil in but I think I like this more than real shiny. (Even though Scott spent so much time helping me with finishing ) lol.

Reactions: Like 10 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 21, 2016)

Looks nice !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 21, 2016)

Looks professional! Is the picture washed out a bit? Love the background you used for the shot. Chuck


----------



## bamafatboy (Mar 21, 2016)

Very nice blade and the handle are not bad either.


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 21, 2016)

Looks Nice- getting better each time ya make a new one

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Mar 21, 2016)

A better picture.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 21, 2016)

nice.....that is very nice Tony...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 21, 2016)

Small or not, Tony I like that one. My birthday is in April.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Mar 21, 2016)

ironman123 said:


> Small or not, Tony I like that one. My birthday is in April.


It will be gone by then so you will have to wait on another one lol


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 21, 2016)

That will work for me.


----------



## robert flynt (Mar 21, 2016)

Nice work Tony!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Strider (Mar 22, 2016)

Who did you sell your soul to?! I don't have one, and if I did, the gypsies would dig up the box I'd burry at the cross roads haha...or stray dogs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Mar 22, 2016)

Good looking blade Tony!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 23, 2016)

Great looking knife Tony  That dyed Buckeye almost looks like camo. Nice job on the sheath too. I think I see your next avatar in the reflection on that snap...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

